# help on coil overs for a 1972 bmw 2002



## 4GAZM (Jan 5, 2006)

hello all well id first like to say hello I'm new to this site and look forward to chatting with you all 
i am currently working on my project taking a BMW 2002 and making it a race car 
it has the roll bar wheels and engine mods and such, painted m3 dark silver with two racing stripes and looks like a million bucks, I'm trying to get it ready for eyes on design this year at the Edsel ford mansion and need help on finding coil overs for the front and rear 
what would all of you suggest for the best coil over for the job, need something i wont have to rebuild allot and will last for a long time
and also ware can i find them
thanks a billion 
the cooper s that i own seems to be a bit easier to find parts for, Ive searched for a while and all i find are front coil overs and not rear ones 
any help would rock 
thanks
Chris


----------



## racermat (Feb 22, 2004)

Try this site:

AutohausAZ.com


----------

